# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Besoin de dons nourriture 1er âge chatons

## salambo

HELP :  BESOIN DE NOURRITURE CHATONS 1er AGE

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, l'association Adopte Un Matou (loi 1901 reconnue d'intérêt général) ayant pris en charge de nombreux chatons orphelins ainsi que des maman avec leurs BB, nous avons besoin de nourriture pour chatons 1er âge (croquettes et  nourriture humide) de la marque Royal Canin. 
Ceux et celles qui souhaitent nous aider à subvenir aux besoins de ces petits malheureux peuvent soit nous adresser directement un don de nourriture (nous vous fournirons l'adresse de livraison sur demande) soit nous aider financièrement (virement par Paypal, virement directement sur le compte de l'association dans ce cas nous vous donnerons sur demande nos références bancaires ou par chèque à l'ordre de l'association). Vos dons feront l'objet d'un reçu fiscal que nous vous délivrerons début 2023 pour votre déclaration d'impôt 2022. Pour cela lors de votre don surtout indiquez nous votre adresse postale ou votre mail. Nous vous précisons que nous sommes implantés sur Paris/RP.
Pour toutes propositions adressez un SMS à Laurence la présidente d'Adopte Un Matou au 06 87 41 18 26 ou en MP via notre page Facebook.
Nous vous remercions par avance pour votre aide. Grâce à générosité nous pourrons poursuivre nos sauvetages

----------


## betravrouge

Bonjour 
Envoyez moi votre adresse en mp  j'ai qqs croquettes suite à  une adoption de chaton qui n'a pu se faire..c'est vraiment pas grand chose mais je ne peux rien en faire.

----------


## salambo

Bonjour merci je vous MP

----------

